# Semi-analytical scale



## Noxx (Dec 27, 2007)

Hello folks,
just bought a scale on eBay that has a precision of 0.001g. for under 40 bucks. It has a capacity of 50 grams. I know it's quite cheap but I'm giving it a try and I'll post a review here as soon as I get it.

Here is the eBay link:

http://tinyurl.com/22ypeh
350009081151


----------

